# Konto Programm



## kirve (15. Dez 2008)

Hallo leute, wir haben in der schule zur aufgabe gekriegt ein konto programm zu schreiben. Da soll nun vom monatlichen gehalt das zu bezahlende betrag für das Kredit, rechnungen usw abgezogen werden. 
Nun hab ich das problem dass das garnicht rechnet also nur die eingestellten werte ausgibt und die berechneten nicht ausgibt. Könnt ihr mal draufgucken was mach ich falschß


```
public class Bank 
{	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		Girokonto g=new Girokonto();
		g.jahresEinzahlung();
		Darlehenskonto d=new Darlehenskonto();
		d.zinsen();
		Sparkonto s=new Sparkonto();
		s.spar();
		
		KontoInhaber [] Inhaber = new KontoInhaber[2];
		
		Inhaber[0] = new KontoInhaber("Orhan Oeztuerk ",3000,1000,300,800,650,0,-150000,100); 
		Inhaber[1] = new KontoInhaber("Daniel Poerschke",2500,1200,150,1000,800,0,-150000,500);
		
		System.out.println("KontoInhaber:\n");
      
      	for (int i = 0; i < Inhaber.length; i++) 
      		 Inhaber[i].KontoInhaberDaten();
      		 
      		 
       System.out.println("Neue Daten:\n");
      
      	for (int i = 0; i < Inhaber.length; i++) 
      	{
      		Inhaber[i].NeueKontoInhaberDaten();
      	}
      		 
	}
}
```



```
public class Darlehenskonto extends KontoInhaber
{

  int Darlehenskonto() 
    {
        	for(int i=0;i<=12;i++)
    	{
    		set_abtragung(get_abtragung()*0.04+get_abtragung());
    		set_abtragung(get_abtragung-get_darlehen());
    	}	
    
    }
    


    
}
```


```
public class Girokonto extends KontoInhaber
{

	
    int Girokonto() 
    {
    	for(int i=1;i<12;i++)
    	{
    		set_guthaben(get_guthaben()+get_gehalt());
    		for (i=0; i<=12; i++)
			{
			set_guthaben(get_guthaben()-get_darlehen()-get_spar()-get_rechnungen());
			}
    	}
    	
    }
    
}
```


```
public class KontoInhaber 
{
private String name;
protected int gehalt;
private int darlehen;
private int spar;
private int rechnungen;
private int unterhalt;
protected float guthaben;
protected double abtragung;
protected float sparanlagen;

    KontoInhaber(String n, int g, int d,int s,int r,int u, float gt, double ab, float sp) 
    {
    	name= n;
    	gehalt=g;
    	darlehen=d;
    	spar=s;
    	rechnungen=r;
    	unterhalt=u;
        guthaben=gt;
        abtragung =ab;	
        sparanlagen=sp;
    }
    
    void set_name(String n)
    {
    	this.name=n;
    }
    String get_name()
    {
    	return name;
    }
    
    void set_gehalt(int g)
    {
    	this.gehalt=g;
    }
    int get_gehalt()
    {
    	return gehalt;
    }
    
    void set_darlehen(int d)
    {
    	this.darlehen=d;
    }
    int get_darlehen()
    {
    	return darlehen;
    }
    
    void set_spar(int s)
    {
    	this.spar=s;
    }
    int get_spar()
    {
    	return spar;
    }
    
    void set_rechnungen(int r)
    {
    	this.rechnungen=r;
    }
    int get_rechnungen()
    {
    	return rechnungen;
    }
    
    void set_unterhalt(int u)
    {
    	this.unterhalt=u;
    }
    int get_unterhalt()
    {
    	return unterhalt;
    }
    
   void set_gutahaben(float gt)
   {
   	this.guthaben=gt;
   }
   
   float get_guthaben()
   {
   	return guthaben;
   }
   
    void set_abtragung(double ab)
    {
    	this.abtragung=ab;
    }
    
    double get_abtragung()
    {
    	return abtragung;
    }
    
    void set_sparanlagen(float sp)
    {
    	this.sparanlagen=sp;
    }
    
    float get_sparanlagen()
    {
    	return sparanlagen;
    }
    
   	void KontoInhaberDaten()
   	{  
  	System.out.println(get_name() + "\nGehalt: " + get_gehalt() + "\nDarlehensabgabe: " + get_darlehen() +"\nSpareinzahlung: " + get_spar() +"\nRechnungsausgaben(Versicherungen etc.): " + get_rechnungen() +"\nLebensunterhaltskosten: " + get_unterhalt() + "\nKontostand:" + get_guthaben() + "\nAbtragung:" + get_abtragung() + "\nSparkonto:" + get_sparanlagen());
  	System.out.println("\n");
   	}
   	
   	void NeueKontoInhaberDaten()
   	{
   		System.out.println("Kontostand:" + get_guthaben() + "\nAbtragung:" + get_abtragung() + "\nSparkonto:" + get_sparanlagen());	
   	}
}
```


```
public class Sparkonto extends KontoInhaber
{

    Sparkonto() 
    {
    	    for(int i=0; i<=12; i++)
		{
			set_sparanlagen(get_sparanlagen()+get_spar());
			
			if (i==12)
			{
				set_sparanlagen(get_sparanlagen()*0.02+get_sparanlagen());
			}
		}
    
    }
    
}
```


----------



## Gast (15. Dez 2008)

kann einer den thread wieder löschen hab ausversehen namen mit angebgeben.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Dez 2008)

ein paar Dinge so auf die schnelle

>public class Darlehenskonto extends KontoInhaber
>public class Girokonto extends KontoInhaber 

Ein Konto erweitert nicht ein KontoInhaber.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre 


```
public abstract class Account {

//besitzt!!
private KontoInhaber inhaber;

public abstract int withdraw(int cash);
//...

}
//und spezielle Konten erweitern diese Klasse

public class Sparkonto extends Account {

//konto darf nie negativ sein
public int withdraw(int cash) {}
}
```

ein Konto besitzt aber einen KontoInhalber.

set_Was..

Pfui...grässlich..wenn dann

setMoney();
getName();

benutze public, private etc...


----------



## Gast (15. Dez 2008)

naja werd das eh nich mehr hingekreigen bis morgen. thread sollte am besten gelsöscht werden


----------

